# Journalists criticizing Nintendo for not making iOS or Android games



## Boccages (Feb 14, 2015)

http://www.cultofmac.com/312341/nintendo-will-release-iphone-app-just-not-one-youre-hoping/



> You must be joking!
> Instead of letting us get our hands on the Mario and Pok?mon games fans so desperately want, the new app will instead by based around Mii character game avatars, which users can then share as icons on social media. Yay!
> 
> Read more at http://www.cultofmac.com/312341/nin...ust-not-one-youre-hoping/#6ypAgewAJzC0VbGy.99



I'm a bit weary of reading journalists coming down on Nintendo for not porting their games to iOS or Android devices. I have an iPhone 6 Plus, and besides the odd title out, these glass tactile devices are not good for playing games. Reading, browsing the net? Yes, but without buttons it will never be comfortable enough to play complex 3D games that Nintendo is known to offer. I am a Nintendo fan that wants to play Animal Crossing, Super Smash Bros. and Mario Kart, so I bought a Wii U and it meets my gaming needs. And when Nintendo comes out with a successor to the 3DS, I'll buy the new console too. If you want to play Nintendo games, you should do the same. If you want to take your emails, type in a text, or consult your tweets, then I'd suggest an iPhone. After all, I don't see any Nintendo fan coming down on Apple for not delivering iMovie for the Wii U or Pages for the 3DS...


----------



## Murray (Feb 14, 2015)

Journalist*

haters gonna hate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Nintendo - their own company
Apple - their own company
Google - their own company

Asking Nintendo to make iOS games is like asking Sony to release some of their exclusives for the XBOX One or asking McDonalds to start selling whoppers or the original chicken sandwich (both being from Burger King).


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Nintendo - their own company
> Apple - their own company
> Google - their own company
> 
> Asking Nintendo to make iOS games is like asking Sony to release some of their exclusives for the XBOX One or asking McDonalds to start selling whoppers or the original chicken sandwich (both being from Burger King).


The slight difference being that Apple and Google don't really make games.

I do think that's the reason though. Nintendo has a small number of apps, and I think this is (one of) the first actual games they're releasing. Nintendo has to take care of not only their IPs, but also their hardware. If they were to start releasing games featuring their most popular characters it could make their own hardware sales suffer a bit.

The guy that wrote this article is obviously not thinking about it from a business standpoint. What puts Nintendo in a position that's so different from Sony or Microsoft? Why isn't he complaining that Microsoft isn't releasing a Halo game on iOS/Android? Simply because Nintendo has a lot of popular franchises doesn't mean they are obligated to make and release games on systems that aren't their own. Even releasing a game with Miis was not necessary, yet they're still doing that.

Be happy with what they are releasing and don't be a demanding lil ****.


----------



## Murray (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Nintendo - their own company
> Apple - their own company
> Google - their own company
> 
> Asking Nintendo to make iOS games is like asking Sony to release some of their exclusives for the XBOX One or asking McDonalds to start selling whoppers or the original chicken sandwich (both being from Burger King).



Although I agree that it is a ridiculous idea, your analogy is wrong because it is other developers that make the games that go on IOS and android devices (apple doesn't make all the iphone games!). So Nintendo _could_ develop games for mobiles or even release classics like the article says, but it would be a pretty bad business decision and thus I doubt it would ever happen.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 14, 2015)

How can journalists fail to understand that the market for mobile phones isn't the same as the video game market does in first place? The former isn't even designed with games in mind, so the games on iOS and Android shouldn't have complex controls by default.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2015)

doesn't this happen on a routine basis now?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 14, 2015)

Who cares. iOS & Android games are boring, have terrible controls, easily forgettable and are almost always Pay to Win in some form or another.


----------



## n64king (Feb 14, 2015)

They need to get over it cause Nintendo has never left a Nintendo platform and it probably won't any time soon. The end all answer to this should be just that and that just because the WiiU doesn't sell millions a month or that the 3DS doesn't do what a phone does, doesn't mean Nintendo should jump from their own ship. 
Besides, why does everyone want more iPhone games? 95% of them suck horribly and as said they're forgettable and lousy for the most part. So what? You stick NES, SNES and Gameboy on there but that'd be about it, how are you gonna port N64 or otherwise on these screens? There are too many buttons on some of these old controllers things to make it work on the buttonless phone if you ask me. Plus crashing issues, phones breaking or loss of data? They'd probably release games just as slowly as they do now. Get a damn 3DS or WiiU and shut the hell up. Almost all the Ubisoft, Namco, or Sega crap in the app store blows ass.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2015)

n64king said:


> Almost all the Ubisoft, Namco, or Sega crap in the app store blows ass.



Should be worth noting too that all of these companies are third party developers.

Something these articles never seem to take note of.


Though I'd hazard a guess that they don't bother, because this **** is easy clickbait. I mean why else would they keep repeating the same stuff over and over?


----------



## n64king (Feb 14, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Should be worth noting too that all of these companies are third party developers.
> 
> Something these articles never seem to take note of.
> 
> ...



Riiiiight they really never bother mentioning that they're third party and have a lot more leeway even if half the things they release are all unoptimized crap. Most articles lead to saying Nintendo should drop their consoles but that is also easier said than done. They've probably already done the math on what it's like to become third party and put their things on iOS/Android/Playstation/whatever. Def easy clickbait too, and stirs the pot on the Ninty hate.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 14, 2015)

n64king said:


> [...] how are you gonna port N64 or otherwise on these screens? There are too many buttons on some of these old controllers things to make it work on the buttonless phone if you ask me.


You ask Square Enix. They apparently did a good job of porting Dragon Quest VIII (a PS2 game) to iOS & Android, just with a massive graphics downgrade. At least, that's what I've heard.



n64king said:


> Get a damn 3DS or WiiU and shut the hell up.


Yes. The thing that always strikes me as funny is that these people go "ugh, I don't have the money for a handheld/console, so I'd rather just play on phone".
Then the new iPhone comes out and they're scrambling to pay $600 for it.

If you want to play games that badly, don't rely on your phone. It's not built for it. Even an Ouya (lmfao) would be a better choice than a phone if your focus is on games.


----------



## n64king (Feb 14, 2015)

I guess it's lazy and everyone wants one device. Fickle crowd. I can just imagine if they dropped 3DS/WiiU for smartphones that the depth of the games would take a huge beating. The irony right there is that people already whine they took too long to make an HD system but they're telling them to drop HD and go for iPhone & Android which look like a mix of GameCube & PS2.

LOL Well as for Dragon Quest I think it's just one of those games that works. The controls don't seem horrifically complicated but I do remember people said the controls on the console were better than the phone, naturally. I guess I was thinking of more complex games with more buttons and actions instead of something that can easily be turned into a point & click/finger tap game. I can't see Super Mario 64 being turned into an iPad game and it being a comfortable play.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, I've had a lot against Nintendo these past few years, with all the purchasable content and unoriginality in their consoles, but at least they haven't lowered themselves so much they have to release a Super Mario version of Candy Crush Saga. If they ever do, I'm gonna be very disappointed in them.


----------



## n64king (Feb 14, 2015)

No Zynga + Nintendo colabs please.


----------



## Cress (Feb 14, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Well, I've had a lot against Nintendo these past few years, with all the purchasable content and unoriginality in their consoles, but at least they haven't lowered themselves so much they have to release a Super Mario version of Candy Crush Saga. If they ever do, I'm gonna be very disappointed in them.



Aren't they releasing a Pok?mon-themed one next week?


----------



## n64king (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry double post... what the heck...


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 14, 2015)

n64king said:


> I guess it's lazy and everyone wants one device. Fickle crowd. I can just imagine if they dropped 3DS/WiiU for smartphones that the depth of the games would take a huge beating. The irony right there is that people already whine they took too long to make an HD system but they're telling them to drop HD and go for iPhone & Android which look like a mix of GameCube & PS2.



For real. No one's ever happy with the system Nintendo games show up on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Aren't they releasing a Pok?mon-themed one next week?



Or even just Pokemon Trozei which is a rip off of any standard match 3 game. Nintendo already ripped off others and others ripped them off. It's just about execution and Candy Crush looks like trash while the Pokemon ones at least have the pokemon charm people are looking for.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 14, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> You ask Square Enix. They apparently did a good job of porting Dragon Quest VIII (a PS2 game) to iOS & Android, just with a massive graphics downgrade. At least, that's what I've heard.
> 
> 
> Yes. The thing that always strikes me as funny is that these people go "ugh, I don't have the money for a handheld/console, so I'd rather just play on phone".
> ...


*

The best part is when they know they can't afford it and get offended at the seller like it's the seller's fault. If they can't afford a handheld gaming device, why are they going after something even further outside their price range? Agh!

Then they complain about a device not being powerful enough.

Dude, you know what's not enough, your wallet. 

This is why I haven't bought a smartphone. I don't even know what my phone is. But it stays charged for a week, so ha!

I remember seeing an article like this before, with both sides of the argument explaining their viewpoint. I'm on the vein of Nintendo keeping their games to themselves. Maybe they can sell some little extras. The home screen themes are a neat idea, for example, so maybe something along those lines. Special little graphics for Nintendo fans, or better yet, more soundtracks. People will get their hands on in-game music one way or another, might as well make some money out of it, even if it's just digital distribution or something.*


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Aren't they releasing a Pok?mon-themed one next week?



They are? That's a shame.


----------



## n64king (Feb 14, 2015)

People's perspective on what things cost are clearly warped.
I DON'T WANT TO BUY A $200 3DS OR $250 WIIU. *buys $600 PS4 bundle with a remastered PS3 game in it* *buys $500 XB1 bundle to collect dust*
I'M SO SICK OF IT COSTING $5 FOR VIRTUAL CONSOLE GAMES ON MY $200 SYSTEM *buys $600 phone* *buys $1 app and $70 of in app purchases* I STILL THINK NINTENDO IS TOO EXPENSIVE.
??????????

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course the same people are on this website. I HATE $15 AMIIBO THAT UNLOCK THINGS IN MY GAME I'D MUCH RATHER BUY A 3DS FACEPLATE FOR $12 THAT DOES NOTHING AND IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF MY 3DS THAT I NEVER SEE UNLESS THE 3DS IS CLOSED. 
Ah I see how a faceplate is worth it now, I also would like to just sit there and stare at the outside of my 3DS for hours instead of spending $3 more on a trophy that actually does a thing...


----------



## Cress (Feb 14, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Or even just Pokemon Trozei which is a rip off of any standard match 3 game. Nintendo already ripped off others and others ripped them off. It's just about execution and Candy Crush looks like trash while the Pokemon ones at least have the pokemon charm people are looking for.



But Shuffle has the whole "lose a life, wait half an hour" thing Candy Crush has.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 14, 2015)

n64king said:


> People's perspective on what things cost are clearly warped.
> I DON'T WANT TO BUY A $200 3DS OR $250 WIIU. *buys $600 PS4 bundle with a remastered PS3 game in it* *buys $500 XB1 bundle to collect dust*
> I'M SO SICK OF IT COSTING $5 FOR VIRTUAL CONSOLE GAMES ON MY $200 SYSTEM *buys $600 phone* *buys $1 app and $70 of in app purchases* I STILL THINK NINTENDO IS TOO EXPENSIVE.
> ??????????
> ...



Haha. I'm buying a decal that will probably set me back about $25 dollars, but it covers almost the entirety of the New 3DS XL, so it would work as protection, too. 

People do lack perspective sometimes, and sometimes, some things are more important to them than others. 

Sometimes, decoration is a great way to meet people. I had someone talked to me because I have the Link Between Worlds XL. I hardly see the Triforce design when I'm playing, but other people will still see it. I'm learning to spot the gamers at work this way, haha. I do understand where you're coming from though. I personally wouldn't gripe about Amiibo prices, because I know I want things that cost more and do less.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 15, 2015)

n64king said:


> LOL Well as for Dragon Quest I think it's just one of those games that works. The controls don't seem horrifically complicated but I do remember people said the controls on the console were better than the phone, naturally. I guess I was thinking of more complex games with more buttons and actions instead of something that can easily be turned into a point & click/finger tap game. I can't see Super Mario 64 being turned into an iPad game and it being a comfortable play.


I realized soon after that the controls aren't really demanding, so it was a crap comparison. If people want a Mario game on iOS/Android, it'd either be uncontrollable, or it would be a Temple Run clone. Neither of those will make people happy, so what's the point?



Bowie said:


> Well, I've had a lot against Nintendo these past few years, with all the purchasable content and unoriginality in their consoles, but at least they haven't lowered themselves so much they have to release a Super Mario version of Candy Crush Saga. If they ever do, I'm gonna be very disappointed in them.


Do you mean Puzzle & Dragons: Super Mario Bros. Edition?


----------



## Bowie (Feb 15, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Do you mean Puzzle & Dragons: Super Mario Bros. Edition?









I am so done.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 15, 2015)

I hate it when casuals try to journalize real games. just stick with you phone games if you can't understand how things work zzzz


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2015)

HERE LIES APPLE FANBOYS
DIED OF STUPIDITY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

They better stay off making mobile games other than apps, really. This focusing on half-baked touch games for phones is stupid.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 16, 2015)

im SO sick f hearing about this all the time; that nintendo NEEDS to put their games on ios, that theyre missing out on a goldmine for not doing so, that people would buy nintendo games if only they were on something else (something else ALWAYS meaning non nintendo devices) like someone else here said, nintendo is their own company, just as apple is, meaning theyre gonna handle things the way nintendo has always handled them in the 125 years they existed; THEIR way at THEIR pace on THEIR terms, NOT ANYONE ELSES!! thats a huge problem the gaming industry seems to have nowadays; pretty much everyone (from gamers to "journalists" to even the gaming companies) is a 'me too' meaning they just follow what theyre told without thinking whether or not that would be the best thing, and i honestly think thats why a lot of people hate nintendo because they always go their own way rather than the way everyone says everything MUST be. nintendo has said numerous times that they'll never release their games on other devices, now thats not to say they wont do smartphone apps (like this mii one) but to anyone whos sitting around waiting for say, a port of super mario 64 to ios, its not gonna happen.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought this was concerning an Kotaku article for a second.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 17, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I realized soon after that the controls aren't really demanding, so it was a crap comparison. If people want a Mario game on iOS/Android, *it'd either be uncontrollable*, or it would be a Temple Run clone. Neither of those will make people happy, so what's the point?


After playing SNES emulators on my phone I can without a doubt 100% agree with this post, especially the uncontrollable issue. 
Mobile games are quick, meant to be played for a short period of time, and lack substance. Nintendo is far above iOS/Android games. I feel if they did make mobile games it would devalue the franchise and characters.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Aren't they releasing a Pok?mon-themed one next week?



A Pokemon app with a bunch of themes or Pokemon Shuffle for eShop?

I dunno, part of me wishes Nintendo would expand into mobile markets doing companion type apps or games that unlock features in the main game. People who complain about not being able to play old school Nintendo games legally on their iOS/Android devices have a few screws loose.


----------



## Cress (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom said:


> A Pokemon app with a bunch of themes or Pokemon Shuffle for eShop?



Pok?mon Shuffle. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

Last night I had a dream that Nintendo worked with Apple and made a phone. It was pretty sweet. It looked like an iPhone 6 but had a second part underneath that slid out that had the second screen and buttons. It loaded game cartridges or you could get stuff from the app store. If they could do this and make it actually good I would be so excited.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 18, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Last night I had a dream that Nintendo worked with Apple and made a phone. It was pretty sweet. It looked like an iPhone 6 but had a second part underneath that slid out that had the second screen and buttons. It loaded game cartridges or you could get stuff from the app store. If they could do this and make it actually good I would be so excited.



>Apple

please no, the iPhone is absolute crap and that's me speaking from experience


Also, I'm kinda amazed this thread's still somewhat active

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Yes. The thing that always strikes me as funny is that these people go "ugh, I don't have the money for a handheld/console, so I'd rather just play on phone".
> Then the new iPhone comes out and they're scrambling to pay $600 for it.



What's even funnier is the people who complain about Nintendo releasing different handhelds in short time frames, when cell phone manufacturers are far worse in that regard.

Yet nobody cares about that.


Not gonna say the N3DS was a terribly smart decision, and the marketing is all sorts of wonky, but still...


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> >Apple
> 
> please no, the iPhone is absolute crap and that's me speaking from experience
> 
> ...


Since it was a dream it was actually a good phone (the nintendo one)! But, if they did do something like this it would probably be more suited to go with Android.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 21, 2015)

Best thing about Nintendo is that they care far more for the fans, then the press. Mostly, they follow what they feel is best. I don`t want them to work on android games, when it would interfere or delay work on console titles. 

Only thing they really need to do, is just make one great shooter game, just to show the world that just because they don`t make those crappy games, doesn`t mean that they can`t. 

I realise I kinda contradict myself in a way saying this, saying first they don`t care about criticism, but I think I would help establish the brand Nintendo more around young consumers. People who grew up in the playstation/xbox era. Show them good promotion work doesn`t beat a quality game. 

_I might be a fanboy (fanman at my age), even though I also own an Xbox360._


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 21, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Only thing they really need to do, is just make one great shooter game, just to show the world that just because they don`t make those crappy games, doesn`t mean that they can`t. [/I]


(Metroid Prime)


----------



## Cress (Feb 21, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> (Metroid Prime)



(What about the trilogy.)
(And hopefully Splatoon.)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 22, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> (Metroid Prime)



As much as I loved it, I mean more a game that can compete with the big multiplayer titles on PS3/4 and Xbox1/360.
It would give the title a lot of hours bonus and I think that it would draw many people. Maybe the online capabilities of the WiiU are to limited for it, I don`t know.

Oh and Splatoon is not exactly a title I`m expecting a lot from, thats just based on basic concept and screenshots. I dont think after Timesplitters Nintendo had a really good shooter with multiplayer, preferably wihout splitscreen (or optional) and online play.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 22, 2015)

The dudebros are gonna keep playing their CODs and BFs though, so unless Nintendo is willing to make a semi-realistic, gory, military licensed, and possibly absolutely crappy shooter that doesn't have dedicated servers, I don't see them trying to compete with that market at all.

It's also that Nintendo wants to explore new concepts (or at least they claim to want that). Putting out a shooter that's a carbon copy of what EA and Activision are pooping out each year doesn't really fit into that plan.

I mean, neither does Mario platformer #329, but at least that sells according to their projections.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, I don`t want it to be a copy. Goldeneye was no copy of any shooter that was out (and extremely popular) at the time, even though it worked with the Bond license. It had no gore, questionable realism (although the AI was pretty good and they reacted quite lifelike) and no real military feel.

They can make a game like that, focusing more on gameplay then "shock and awe."
Seeing how popular Goldeneye was, if you would combine it with online play and a larger multiplayer focus, I`m very sure it would reel in many players. 

If I wanted gory games, I wouldn`t have been a (mostly atleast) Nintendogamer for 20+ years. (Btw, 20+ years? Holy crap! )


----------

